# evangelical free church



## bill c. (Apr 3, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about them? My sister just started going to one. Are they reformed?


----------



## blhowes (Apr 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bill c._
> Does anybody know anything about them? My sister just started going to one. Are they reformed?


You can get a good idea where they stand by visiting their website.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a friend who is a former EFC pastor. They forced him from his ministry when he became a calvinist. Now they won't say that this is their position, but, as a practical matter, it is.

I first heard the gospel savingly at one. But shortly after that the preaching shifted to the subject of the building program and music ministries. Sometimes the preaching was given up altogether for a quasi-gnostic cantata.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 3, 2006)

Bill,

It's a good church, calvinist, at least the one I go to is.


----------



## bill c. (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for the website.

VB, my sister told me the pastor preached on their building and it's upkeep. She's going to give it another shot.

Speaking of churches. There is a church near me that just moved into an old movie theater. Their website is very friendly looking and they say they have a very rich heritage but the website doesn't say what that heritage is. The seem to have some connection to Bethel Seminary fo the East. Anybody know what denomination this is? Why would the church not say what their heritage is?


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2006)

I think the EFCA is basically broadly evangelical and has some churches that are more Calvinistic and some that are more Arminian and that there may be some latitude allowed for differences on baptism as well. I think all are dispensational and that premillenialism is the official doctrinal position of the denomination.


----------



## beej6 (Apr 3, 2006)

bill c, can you provide a link? According to the Bethel Seminary of the East website:

"Bethel Seminary is a ministry of the Baptist General Conference churches. Bethel Seminary has been in existence since 1871, and Bethel Seminary San Diego has served the San Diego community since 1977."

My (limited) experience with the EV Free denomination is that they are "Reformed-friendly," meaning the doctrines of grace are 'acceptable'. In such a broad denomination, though, there will always be exceptions at either end of the scale...


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm glad to hear of the Reformed EFC churches. I shouldn't have painted with a broad brush from my limited experience.

My apologies at speaking too broadly.

Vic


----------



## bill c. (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's their website

http://www.bethelfellowship.org/

Sorry you might have to copy and paste, I'm not too computer saavy.


----------



## bill c. (Apr 4, 2006)

In looking for their website I also found this site which seems to be the company that helped rehab the theater which has pics of the inside of the place.

http://www.clair-audio.com/index.htm?bethel.htm~main

Looks very modern.


----------



## BobVigneault (Apr 4, 2006)

I went to Trinity International Univ. in Deerfield, Ill and was an elder in the Free Church. The thing with the Free Church is that each church is autonomic and so you never no what you're getting into. Yes they are evangelical, some are Willow Creek like, some are very isolated, it's a mixed bag. I am happy that some are reformed but I haven't seen very many like that.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 4, 2006)

Regarding premillenialism: The EFCA is in the midst of modifying their statement of faith to allow for either a premil, amil, or postmil position.

Regarding autonomy: The EFCA is basically congregational... except when it comes to ordination. The District ordains (on behalf of the church). Thus, the ordination council is a bunch of pastors from other EFCA churches in the district. They ordain or refuse ordination.

A very good friend of mine is an EFCA pastor in Minot, ND. They too are soundly Reformed - my friend recently taught a Sunday School series showing the errors of Dispensationalism and is currently teaching a series on Covenant theology. This past Sunday he defended the covenant of works.


----------

